# How much should my 13 month old be saying by now?



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

My 13 month old only says "mama" or "dada" and everything else is either "ba" "da" or "ehhh"(whine). Like if we read a book no matter what the picture is he'll point to it and say "da". But mostly he just makes a whining sound.

He seems to understand a lot of words. Like if I say clap he will clap or if I sing Wheels on the bus he starts moving his arms in that circular motion, etc. Should he be saying more words by now? The books on this are so confusing.


----------



## MilkOnDemand (Jan 7, 2005)

An average toddler will have no less than about 50 words when they turn two. Prior to that, there is no real *guideline*. Neither of my children said much until closer to 16-18 months. My 6 year old had a true speech problem, my 3.5 year old is one of the most verbal children I've been around. At 13 months, just enjoy the little that they do say


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

My DS only had 2-3 words from about 12-18 months old. He's 23 months now and has, quite literally, hundreds of words. He speaks complete (and complex) sentences, nonstop, all day long.

Your DS sounds totally normal to me!


----------



## tmarina (Sep 12, 2002)

My two older children didn't start to build their vocabularies beyond what your 13 mo old is doing until about 2.5. "Late" side of normal. I never took them to be labeled, found alternative ways to communicate (including signs) and at 3 and 5 they are now very articulate little people... But of course, trust yourself as to what's right for your child.


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Jonah has only been saying the same 5 words (dada, mama, apple, banana, JoJo(the dog)) since he was about 13 months, he turns 18months on Saturday, I expect him to wake up saying 10 more words one day! but yes he understands other words...

oh wait dh did get him to say elephant, they went to the zoo on Friday, doesnt SOUND like elephant but it is constantly the same sounds!!!!








so he's up to 6 words


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

When my dd was 13 mos, all she could say was "chicken" and "yay." She didn't say mama and dada until 20 mos. Now she's three and says "I have a big red spot on my butt, just like Jupiter."







I wouldn't worry! Try not to extrapolate, compare, analyze, quiz, etc.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Toddlers generally don't learn to talk till after they learn to walk, and many don't learn to walk till 14 months. I don't really remmeber, but I don't think dd said anything at that age. She didn't really learn very many individual words, if any, but started talking in 3 word phrases at maybe 18 months-ish.


----------



## KFH (Nov 30, 2001)

Doesn't need to be saying anything. It's quite normal not to be saying anything at 13 mos. Though a child that does say a lot at 13 mos. is not abnormal. My ds is just in the last 6 weeks beginning to say a lot, and now can say almost anything he's asked to say. He's 21 mos. now. He's clearly understanding everything, and has been. At 13 mos. He said about as much as yours. My dd was at the other end of the spectrum. I think she was born talking in paragraphsn--not really, of course--but she had many, many words around 14-15 mos. Sign language was very useful for both of them, however. If you're not doing signs already, that might address some of the whining you mention.
Both kids are just as smart as the other, when you observe how they function. One just had more words earlier, which of course always impresses strangers who don't interact with the child in any other way.


----------



## Dal (Feb 26, 2005)

Simon is 1 and we're not 100% sure that he has any words yet, but I am sure that he's very smart.







We aren't the least bit worried. To cut back on his whining, we're using a few signs. I am so extremely lazy that I haven't cracked the signing book that was leant to me.







: We're just making up a few and using ones that I picked up somewhere along the way. Mostly we're pointing up and down so that he can indicate if he wants up or down without whining. He hasn't used any of these symbols yet, but we've only just started with them.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

My dd is almost 14 months and she only says mama and dada. She makes a lot of noises and I swear sometimes it sounds like she is speaking Swedish. But she doesn't say any other words that I can make out. I think your ds sounds normal.


----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

Don't worry!







Our DS is 22.5 months and had a pretty limited vocabulary (5 to 10 actual words and a couple we didn't understand) until about 2 months ago. Now it's growing exponentially -- he learns at least one new word each day, and his speech is very clear. My MIL swears my husband didn't speak until he could do so in complete sentences (which I think is an exaggeration), which was close to age 2. :LOL


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

my 13mo sounds like your 13mo - he says a lot of MEH MEH MEH, which does mean more, but also a lot of other stuff. He also says ahdah for all done, and he signs a lot, but there's not much talking.

my first had more words by this age. they're all different 

hey where are all the other feb04 mamas!??


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

My dd is 13 months and she doesn't say any actual words yet. When she is upset and wants to nurse she says "muh muh muh" but that's it. She babbles non-stop though. My dh is worried about it but I am trying to just let her develop in her own time.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

My DD is quite verbal (prior to walking) but I would like to re-iterate the signing as it has helped her tremendously with talking (I think!) and she loves it! I think your DS sounds normal though and very receptive to signing!


----------



## brijenn (Feb 12, 2005)

Well I have a 14 month old (Jan 04 baby) and she does have about a dozen words and uses about 30 signs.

My first dd didn't say her first word till 15 months but then took off and easily had about 40-50 words by 18 months.


----------



## mysonshine (Jan 29, 2005)

So glad to know we're not alone. I've given some thought to DS not talking yet (13 mos - Feb04 Hi benjalo) but try not to worry to much. I know it will come. He is starting to communicate better in other ways tho - pointing and such.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Ds didn't verbally talk till about 15 months then he went crazy. He sounds swedish, too. He did start signing back to me at 12 months and that was about all he did for months. BTW, I was worried about ds 18 month check up but the doc didn't even ask about speech. When I brought it up he said he is young, he communicates his needs, and parents worry too much about this topic.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all your responses! He was evaluated today by a speech therapist as part of a research project he was apart of called First Words. He scored typical/average for just about every category and was even advanced in some areas I never even though about. The therapist said when I ask my friends about their children at his age I should try to ask mothers of sons because girls and boys tend to develop differently.


----------



## YankeeMomInVA (Mar 30, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it at all.... At 13 months Colin was only saying mama, dada, and duck..... and it stayed that way for a little while...but by 18 months he was picking up at least one new word a day.... Just kick back, relax, and enjoy  He'll amaze you with his capacity to learn!!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofshmoo*
Toddlers generally don't learn to talk till after they learn to walk, and many don't learn to walk till 14 months. I don't really remmeber, but I don't think dd said anything at that age. She didn't really learn very many individual words, if any, but started talking in 3 word phrases at maybe 18 months-ish.


??? Not true at all. First words are typically said around the first birthday with a wide range of what is considered within normal limits. Often, toddlers have 1-3 words around their first birthday, 10-15 at 18 months. When evaluating young children, we usually look for a minimum of 50 words by age 2, and starting to put 2 word phrases together.

Speech & language development is not linked to gross motor development. My dd has low tone & had a tough time with some motor milestones but spoke her first words at 9 months.

To the OP- I'm glad you got reassured!


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

My dh is almost 13 months and has a similar vocab. He says bye-bye, mama and dada. Last week he also added ni-ni for night-night and nay-ni for raining. Other than that, he just makes random sounds, mainly dadas and babas and whining. He has started mimicking sounds, though. He'll hear something and then make a similar sound that has the same number of consonants.


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tine*
My DS only had 2-3 words from about 12-18 months old. He's 23 months now and has, quite literally, hundreds of words. He speaks complete (and complex) sentences, nonstop, all day long.

Your DS sounds totally normal to me!

What Tine said. My middle child didn't talk for the longest time. He was seriously 2.5, close to 3 before he started talking. But when he did start to talk he spoke in complete sentences with wonderful pronunciation. My daughter spoke on the early side of average but it took longer for her pronunciation to evolve.

Holden is 18 months and knows a few words in Russian, a few words in English, and lots of gibberish that means specific things.


----------



## GeezerMom (Apr 7, 2005)

My 14-month-old twins really backed off on talking as they geared up to walk (& run & climb & chase the cat). Now they've started becoming interested in words again, but it's pretty limited. My boy says "da" "na-na-na" "dissss" or "mama" for just about everything, and my daughter has the same vocabular plus says "jibul jibul jibul jibul" a lot, which I think is so cute.

If I really strained and obsessed on it, I might be able to discern something closer to actual words in their jabbering. A lot of the moms on BC seem to think their kids have amazing vocabularies, but I suspect they've been sniffing too many diapers.

I've read that as long as kids are attempting to make their needs known, through whatever means, it's just fine.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

my ds is 13mo. he says very few words (dada,momom,kitty)...mostly sounds though. he does know what certain words are for sure but will call everything by that word, or just use it over and over. he also will laugh over and over to hear himself which is funny :LOL he signs a little but not much yet. I suspect both will take off in the coming months but I'm not too concerned.


----------

